# Meet Lily



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

After looking at different dogs for nearly a week I came to relize we were not going to get a dog even one as young as six months old. Kare just wasn't open to any thing except a puppy. We searched petfinder.com in our area and kept getting a listing of dogs in the Detroit area. Funny many seem to be some sort of Pit Bull mix. Not saying Pit Bulls are totaly bad, if you get them young enought to train they can be very good pets I am told. 
Any way the Detroit area shelters have some weird strict gide lines on the home the pet dog can go to. they have to live in the house with you, reguardless if you have a cat or two in the house, Yard needs to be fenced and when I brought up useing a check cord for training you would have thought I was talking about a stun gun or some thing.

Any way enough of the rambling. We wanted to see some Shar Pei Puppies Wednesday in Saginaw and go to Bay City to look at two young dogs.
They (shar pei's) couldn't be seen till Thursday evening cause they were at the vets getting fixed. Their web site said they had two females one, brown and one black. That was a mistake, they only had one female and she was Black. She came home with us and seems that she will be a good dog with some training. She has already let us know she wanted to go potty but we were not sure what she wanted at the time so she used the papers we put down for her. She likes wadeing thru the dew wet grass and comes when told to. Lily is her new forever name we gave her, they had called her Janet of the jackson 5 bunch.
She did fetch a stuffed duck to me a few times and carryed a stick for a long time before I finally took it from her.

Lily













I should also mention she has a good set of lungs on her. She gets lonely quick, but she had 5 brothers.
I though about nameing her tough girl having 5 brothers biteing and playing rather rough with her.
Right now she is letting Kare know the joys of a lonely puppy whineing and yipping..

 Al


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Good lookin pup!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

We will have had Lily 3 weeks come Thursday the 16th. She has grown to 15 pounds and at least 3 inches taller. She has out grown her puppy collor and harness.
We took her to the vet when she was a week old to us to get checked over, the stiches checked and get the heart guard and front line. The following Monday we took her back as she had a huge lump on her neck near the shoulder blades. We thought it was a reaction to the front line we had applied Saturday evening. By the time the vet was to see her she had pimples around her mouth in her right ear with drainage and on the left eye brow and the lower lid.
She has Puppy Stranglaution. It's treatable thankfully.





For some reason she loves this hunk of tin I have down to keep weeds down around the Asparagus.





She wakes up most mornings at 5:00 ESDST to go out. It has been on the chilly side with lots of dew. I bring her back in wrap her in a beach towel to dry her feet and warm her. She seems to like doing that.





 Al


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Never heard of that condition. What causes it? Hope it all works out for both of you.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Has some thing to do with the auto imune system. Not much on the internet about it either.

 Al


----------

